# Youngest Sex Change At 16 yrs



## 4phan (Feb 5, 2009)

From *Tim to Kim*: German pop star, 16, becomes world's youngest transsexual after sex change op



> German teenager Kim Petras who became the world's youngest transsexual after undergoing an operation at the age of just 16 says she can't wait for the summer so she can try out a whole new wardrobe of tight fitting clothes.
> 
> The pop singer - born Tim - is well known in Germany for having started hormone replacement therapy as part of her gender transition by the age of 12.
> 
> ...



@_@


----------



## E (Feb 5, 2009)

mind rape    


i remember its pics on /s/


----------



## SwirlyUchihaFan (Feb 5, 2009)

She looks _gorgeous!_ That must have been some brilliant surgery, or she used to be a *very* feminine looking man.

Good for her


----------



## WT (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm shocked, I just don't know what to say ... ?!


----------



## Abigail (Feb 5, 2009)

> The costs of her procedure were covered by health insurance as her condition was officially diagnosed as an illness.


The fuck is this shit. Everything nowadays is a disease huh.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 5, 2009)

TOLERANCE FTW


----------



## Trias (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, I mean, good for her, but covered by health insurance? Now that's just plainly retarded.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm all for people doing what they want. But wanting to look pretty isn't a disease. You shouldn't get money for it.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 5, 2009)

It's a trap  (a good one at that ~__~)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 5, 2009)

Trias said:


> Okay, I mean, good for her, but covered by health insurance? Now that's just plainly retarded.



Technically it is a medical condition- you've got the wrong body to suit your mind.  But damn, that's good insurance...   Since it's not life-threatening... though it could be considered a mental disorder- not because it's wrong, but because it is a... dilemma that can cause mental discomfort... I'm not saying this right...


She looks great.  It must have helped that she started the taking the drugs at such a young age.

And she really lucked out to have a father that supports her like that.  A lot of people aren't that fortunate.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 5, 2009)

It seems that I've found a good trap.:ho


----------



## Hentai (Feb 5, 2009)

Excellent trap


----------



## Keile (Feb 5, 2009)

Poverty is a disease. I want money and will suffer from detrimental effects if I don't have it.

Can you cover me, Germany?

On the bright side, I'm happy for this guy. He got what he wanted and all the best to him. And hes not ugly either <- urg, now I feel gay.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 5, 2009)

​
SIXTEEN YEAR OLD GERMAN WHITE BITCHES BE DOUBLE TRAP!!!

Seriously, though, while a convincing sex change, it's not like he's gorgeous.

Perhaps German insurance covers my reverse vitiligo?


----------



## Tangible (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice trap ! 

And why shouldn't it be covered by health insurance? It is no different than being given medicine to treat another mental illness...

Not implying homosexuality or being transgendered is an illness btw.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 5, 2009)

The world gets crazier and crazier I tell ya. That is one incredible trap.


----------



## Suzume (Feb 5, 2009)

People can do whatever they want....but at age twelve, do people really know exactly what they want?  It just seems too young to me....Whatever makes her happy I guess....


----------



## Fran (Feb 5, 2009)

No one said "I'd tap that" yet?
Wow...

I would ... :ho!...


----------



## Uzumaki Karin (Feb 5, 2009)

Good for him. Her. Whatever


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow.  Wouldn't that be totally c0ol if you pulled down her pants and she had a bigger penis than you?  Talk about upping the ante.  Woahh.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 5, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Wow.  Wouldn't that be totally c0ol if you pulled down her pants and she had a bigger penis than you?  Talk about upping the ante.  Woahh.



I like a challenge.


----------



## Uzumaki Karin (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought the purpose of the sex change was to ged rid of the dangly part. If he/she had a prettier vagina than mine, I might think about it as a challenge.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2009)

she's hawt


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Feb 5, 2009)

damnit...I'm gonna be seeing that face tonight...

but it surely is an excellent trap


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 5, 2009)

Oeh, I might start to think about a sex Change aswell


----------



## Lycanthropy (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh I remember her, there was an article posted on here ages ago about how she was going to get the operation.
I'm glad she is truly happy now


----------



## Aiolia (Feb 5, 2009)

So if you're officially diagnosed health insurance covers your costs in Germany? I wonder if that's the same here in Belgium


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd hit it, trap or not.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 5, 2009)

Tangible said:


> And why shouldn't it be covered by health insurance? It is no different than being given medicine to treat another mental illness...



Because it's not like he will die if he dosen't have his dick cut off. I really think the German people don't want to pay for that.


----------



## Tangible (Feb 5, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Because it's not like he will die if he dosen't have his dick cut off. I really think the German people don't want to pay for that.


There are plenty of things people get treated for that they wouldn't die for. 

Many transgenders have issues of feeling like living in the wrong body, which can lead to a host of other issues. If the only way to curb it is to pay for the sex change to avoid more costs in other types of treatments for other associated disorders then so be it.


----------



## Mikecia (Feb 5, 2009)

Good for her, but I do agree that health insurance shouldn't have covered the operation.  He should pay like the rest of them.


----------



## Kensei (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll have to remember the face if I go to Germany. Quite a convincing trap...


----------



## Vaz (Feb 5, 2009)

Covered by health ensurance? Seriously


----------



## saprobe (Feb 5, 2009)

She looks pretty now but she hasn't finished puberty yet. God knows how s/he'll look in a few years. They shouldn't let a 16 year make any permanent decisions let alone getting his schlong removed.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 5, 2009)

I feel happy for her.


----------



## Somnus (Feb 5, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> No one said "I'd tap that" yet?
> Wow...
> 
> I would ... :ho!...



Damn I'm too late , those words crossed my mind seconds before reading your post . Anyways...I'd tap that


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 5, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> she's hawt



Indeed. Although knowing the orgin of "her" i wouldnt want to shower with her..


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 5, 2009)

Im happy for her.


----------



## saprobe (Feb 5, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Indeed. Although knowing the orgin of "her" i wouldnt want to shower with her..


 
 Oh come on. I know you'd be curious. I bet you'd want to at least take a peek.


----------



## Doc. Q (Feb 5, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Perhaps German insurance covers my reverse vitiligo?



I'm going to call you Uncle Ruckus from now on.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 5, 2009)

im glad she stayed with her choice no matter what


----------



## mister_manji (Feb 5, 2009)

I am torn here.

On one hand, I am glad s/he had it done before she started dating and stuff. The earlier it happens, the fewer people will remember that s/he used to have a penis, and the baggage that goes with this.

On the other hand, there is something to be said about being born a certain gender, and I am unsure if I really feel comfortable about somebody changing the way they were born.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 5, 2009)

Holy shit shes actually hot. I would have done her if i didnt know. Mind rape!!!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2009)

That's pretty disgusting, but to each their own.


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, that's interesting.


----------



## 4phan (Feb 5, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Because it's not like he will die if he dosen't have his dick cut off. I really think the German people don't want to pay for that.



i thought it was inverted instead of being cut off


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 5, 2009)

Krazus said:


> Holy shit shes actually hot. I would have done her if i didnt know. Mind rape!!!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dddAi8FF3F4[/YOUTUBE]

On a serious note, good for him...

But fuck man, this shit scares me... I dont necesarily find him attactive, but under the effects of booze 

Gotta start asking women for child pics


----------



## Tangible (Feb 5, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dddAi8FF3F4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> On a serious note, good for him...
> 
> ...


I've been told by more than one person that you can tell if a girl isn't a girl...if you know what I mean....


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 5, 2009)

What about that guy who had a sex change when he was a baby? Or was that story completely made up?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 5, 2009)

I would never think "She was a guy" at all when I'd look at her!

But seriously, I think it is too early for her to do it at 16 years old. 

I mean, maybe one day, she is going to wake up and thought *"Fuck, I wish I got a dick now!"*

Hey, good for her if that's what it makes her happy with her life, then fine, cool. *shrugs*


----------



## Kanali (Feb 5, 2009)

Tangible said:


> I've been told by more than one person that you can tell if a girl isn't a girl...if you know what I mean....



Are we talking about the adams apple etc or the good stuff?


----------



## galliam (Feb 5, 2009)

Transgendered people make my life needlessly complicated.


----------



## Tangible (Feb 5, 2009)

Krazus said:


> Are we talking about the adams apple etc or the good stuff?


The good stuff


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 5, 2009)

Krazus said:


> Are we talking about the adams apple etc or the good stuff?



No no, the adam's apple is too hard to see sometimes. The shoulders and the voice are usually a dead giveaway.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 5, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> No one said "I'd tap that" yet?
> Wow...
> 
> I would ... :ho!...



I think Id be the third to say this but... it'd tap that 
fuck, I'd pay. as nf's self proclaimed #1 trap-sexual , it would be my honor to make repeated love to that perfect specimen of androgyny. it is godly.
wish the cock was still there though. Im secure enough now to say... i like the cock. just hate what is usually behind it..


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd hit it


----------



## Legend (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats the best trap ever.


----------



## Keile (Feb 5, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Wow.  Wouldn't that be totally c0ol if you pulled down her pants and she had a bigger penis than you?  Talk about upping the ante.  Woahh.



That reminds me of an Afroman song.

" Pulled out a dick that was bigger than mine! "


----------



## adil (Feb 5, 2009)

as long as she doesn't change her mind and want to become a man again..


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 5, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> I'd hit it



and he teases me for liking traps. fucking caught you hypocrite.


----------



## Keile (Feb 5, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> and he teases me for liking traps. fucking caught you hypocrite.



LOL!

Shes not a tranny. Shes a girl.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G4fnC09nTeE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G4fnC09nTeE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
She/he sounds just like a girl....


----------



## puDe (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't see why everyone is wondering why this was covered by health insurance, it's something that should be anyways, just like any other disorder.


----------



## Aldrick (Feb 5, 2009)

It's time to D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DUEL


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 5, 2009)

Keile said:


> LOL!
> 
> Shes not a tranny. Shes a girl.



??? who's not a tranny? if we are talking about the young smexy person who the article is directed towards, then you are mistaken.

she is transgendered but not transsexual. thus still has "transformed" and is a "tranny".  as a hot tranny she is a "trap".


----------



## puDe (Feb 5, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> she is transgendered but not transsexual. thus still has "transformed" and is a "tranny".  as a hot tranny she is a "trap".



Every single person who is transsexual would likely beat the shit out of you/bite your ear off for calling them that. She is not a "trap" nor is she a "tranny", she's for all things considered a girl and should be called nothing else but a girl, chick, bitch, even cunt would be more accurate/less offending.

She has been on hormones since before/the beginning of puberty for christ sakes, outside of her DNA her entire biology is female. Show some respect for people with the condition, she's fortunate to get it this early. Ignorant people, like many of those in this thread, are reason why a lot of people like her are otherwise miserable/clinically depressed/suicidal.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, i guess its find to have a sex change if you want it


----------



## Vom Osten (Feb 5, 2009)

puDe said:


> Every single person who is transsexual would likely beat the shit out of you/bite your ear off for calling them that. She is not a "trap" nor is she a "tranny", she's for all things considered a girl and should be called nothing else but a girl, chick, bitch, even cunt would be more accurate/less offending.
> 
> She has been on hormones since before/the beginning of puberty for christ sakes, *outside of her DNA *her entire biology is female. Show some respect for people with the condition, she's fortunate to get it this early. Ignorant people, like many of those in this thread, are reason why a lot of people like her are otherwise miserable/clinically depressed/suicidal.



'She' is a dude then.


----------



## puDe (Feb 5, 2009)

Galizien said:


> 'She' is a dude then.



So even though through the eyes of psychologists, doctors, and her own will to be a girl, even though the whole feeling of being a male is psychologically uncomfortable, if not down right wrong and miserable to her, you'll persist to not abide to her wishes of being seen as a girl?

You're a fucking prick.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like Hayden Panettiere.

Where the hell are the parents?!


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 5, 2009)

adil said:


> as long as she doesn't change her mind and want to become a man again..



She won't, she wouldn't have had the operation if she wasn't sure.



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I would never think "She was a guy" at all when I'd look at her!
> 
> But seriously, I think it is too early for her to do it at 16 years old.
> 
> ...



I highly doubt she will.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 5, 2009)

It's hard to believe that that use to be a guy. That person is a very attractive female now and doesn't look at all like a guy.

Anyway, I wouldn't normally think that a 16 year old would really know for sure that they want a sex change. I don't think I'd want to make a decision like that at such a young age since I might regret it later. I'm just glad though that I don't have sex confusion issues. I feel like a female and I am a female and was born a female. XD

I don't think there's anything wrong with people who get sex changes. I just wouldn't think a 16 year old would be old enough to make a huge decision like that.


----------



## puDe (Feb 5, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with people who get sex changes. I just wouldn't think a 16 year old would be old enough to make a huge decision like that.



And yet several studies on the condition say otherwise, that it's actually highly dangerous for anyone who believes themselves to be gender confused/have a gender disorder to ignore it.

I think you should actually trust studies done by scientists and professionals instead of your own ill informed opinion


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 5, 2009)

That person is not the youngest person to have a sex change. Hell, this guy had a sex change when he was less than a year old:
Link removed

Fucking lying ass media.


----------



## PerveeSage (Feb 5, 2009)

come fucking on, who REALLY knows what they want at 16? they are just discovering life for christ sake. someone needs to be slapped.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Feb 5, 2009)

she looks awesome! they did a really nice job on the kid. as long as it don't hurt nobody to each their own! cheers kim!


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 5, 2009)

PerveeSage said:


> come fucking on, who REALLY knows what they want at 16? they are just discovering life for christ sake. someone needs to be slapped.



Most trans gender kids are aware of themselves at a very young age.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 5, 2009)

puDe said:


> Every single person who is transsexual would likely beat the shit out of you/bite your ear off for calling them that. She is not a "trap" nor is she a "tranny", she's for all things considered a girl and should be called nothing else but a girl, chick, bitch, even cunt would be more accurate/less offending.
> 
> She has been on hormones since before/the beginning of puberty for christ sakes, outside of her DNA her entire biology is female. Show some respect for people with the condition, she's fortunate to get it this early. Ignorant people, like many of those in this thread, are reason why a lot of people like her are otherwise miserable/clinically depressed/suicidal.



:repstorm
ouch! I was just using popular terms [also known as language]. of course I would'nt use it as a derogatory term towards someone else. I was just explaining the liguistic link between the misinterpritation that the other fellow had.

I respect it and am quite attracted to it. the androgyny I mean. she is a beautiful person and I would'nt hesitate to venerate/consumate with her. I would trade bodies with her in a second, but not just because feminism is beautiful, but transgenderism is as well. but lets not get confused here. litterally she is a she/he. this is because there is the presence of testosterone being the initial hormone in growth. the estrogen has made changes, but there is still the fact that the testosterone is dominant.

she isn't a boy anymore, but she isn't a natural girl either. I respect her wishes , but I must respect the truth that she/he is the truth. there is nothing wrong with being both. just as there is nothing wrong with the desire to change. boosh


----------



## Andy Dufresne (Feb 5, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Most trans gender kids are aware of themselves at a very young age.



Exactly. It's because they don't have a choice. That's the whole point/issue. Otherwise they'd just be growing up happy with their original physical gender. I'm very happy for Kim. She's lucky to have gotten excellent support from her parents =).


----------



## Fran (Feb 5, 2009)

Im thinking Futanari :ho


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Feb 5, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Im thinking Futanari :ho


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 5, 2009)

I think that's a bit young for someone to get a sex change.

I wonder what the person is going to think in a couple years. But I guess it's his/her body.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 5, 2009)

puDe said:


> Every single person who is transsexual would likely beat the shit out of you/bite your ear off for calling them that. She is not a "trap" nor is she a "tranny", she's for all things considered a girl and should be called nothing else but a girl, chick, bitch, even cunt would be more accurate/less offending.
> 
> She has been on hormones since before/the beginning of puberty for christ sakes, outside of her DNA her entire biology is female. Show some respect for people with the condition, she's fortunate to get it this early. Ignorant people, like many of those in this thread, are reason why a lot of people like her are otherwise miserable/clinically depressed/suicidal.



He is a man, deal with it... he is a transexual

I have no problem with his transexuality as long as he doesnt trap people...

Like I said, I dont find him attractive, but under the effects of booze he may very well seem like one.


----------



## Taco (Feb 5, 2009)

I think *he*'s crazy.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 5, 2009)

I should be saying "What the FUCK!" here.

But given how nothing seems to be sacred nowadays, I'm not surprised in the least.


----------



## Xion (Feb 5, 2009)

FYI baby's born sexually ambiguous get a "sex change" in their early years...and I am 95% sure others have started started in their tween years and earlier.

NEWS FAILED.

She-he's hot though.


----------



## Koi (Feb 5, 2009)

Whoa, hello attractive trap!


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 5, 2009)

She/he's beautiful actually, hottest tranny I have ever seen


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2009)

Effective trap is effective. 

I really am surprised they allowed their kid to get the change done while being so young. I wonder if this will start a wave of others trying to get the change done this early?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 5, 2009)

puDe said:


> So even though through the eyes of psychologists, doctors, and her own will to be a girl, even though the whole feeling of being a male is psychologically uncomfortable, if not down right wrong and miserable to her, you'll persist to not abide to her wishes of being seen as a girl?
> 
> You're a fucking prick.



People will see other people as they will and nothing you can say will change that so quit jumping down peoples throats for dissagreeing with you.


----------



## Sayuri (Feb 5, 2009)

... A very convincing trap.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 5, 2009)

I will admit that she is hot but what disturbs me more is why cant people accept what they are? How is it that today's society has lost all value in morale?  What kind of society do we live in where people aren't happy in their own body's or with their own sex? This boggles my mind to no end and I find it quite disturbing. Men want to be women, women want to be men and now even kids want sex changes? I'll never understand it nor do I really want to. I just cant grasp what modern society has become.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't believe the insurance company actually covered that.  Insurance should only be used for people who are in need of medical care to save their life or something like that.  Not for cosmetic surgery to make them feel like something else.  That would be like women claim health insurance to get breast implants because they felt insecure about the size of their chest.  I don't care what the person does to their body, but the insurance company should be sued for paying that claim.


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 5, 2009)

puDe said:


> Every single person who is transsexual would likely beat the shit out of you/bite your ear off for calling them that. She is not a "trap" nor is she a "tranny", she's for all things considered a girl and should be called nothing else but a girl, chick, bitch, even cunt would be more accurate/less offending.
> 
> She has been on hormones since before/the beginning of puberty for christ sakes, outside of her DNA her entire biology is female. Show some respect for people with the condition, she's fortunate to get it this early. Ignorant people, like many of those in this thread, are reason why a lot of people like her are otherwise miserable/clinically depressed/suicidal.




That's still a mans skin, a mans lips, a mans anus, a mans muscles, a mans bones, and a mans peripheral and autonomic nervous system. Every new cell created will be towards an xy blueprint from atoms to organs. Nope sorry.It's a man.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> I will admit that she is hot but what disturbs me more is why cant people accept what they are? How is it that today's society has lost all value in morale?  What kind of society do we live in where people aren't happy in their own body's or with their own sex? This boggles my mind to no end and I find it quite disturbing. Men want to be women, women want to be men and now even kids want sex changes? I'll never understand it nor do I really want to. I just cant grasp what modern society has become.



Yes, because transexuality is a pervasive issue. 

In after "OMG, world is going to Hell!" melodrama.


----------



## Xion (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> I will admit that she is hot but what disturbs me more is why cant people accept what they are? How is it that today's society has lost all value in morale?  What kind of society do we live in where people aren't happy in their own body's or with their own sex? This boggles my mind to no end and I find it quite disturbing. Men want to be women, women want to be men and now even kids want sex changes? I'll never understand it nor do I really want to. *I just cant grasp what modern society has become.*



Yes because "old society" was so much better. If you weren't white in most of the world you were "scientifically" considered inferior. Not to mention all the shit that went down then.

We're making progress though, but we're certainly not there yet.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Yes, because transexuality is a pervasive issue.
> 
> In after "OMG, world is going to Hell!" melodrama.



It is down here anyway, Hell this is South Florida!



Xion said:


> Yes because "old society" was so much better. If you weren't white in most of the world you were "scientifically" considered inferior. Not to mention all the shit that went down then.
> 
> We're making progress though, but we're certainly not there yet.



Yes, You have a point. Im not saying old society was perfect, What I am saying though and I cant put a time on it because I dont know but when did human-kind all of a sudden become so vain? Why cant we just be happy with who we are? If your born a male then your male, if your born female then your female its just that modern technology has given these people excuses to do this to themselves because they "think" they were born in the wrong body. They weren't born in the wrong body, its just a mental illness to the point they think they were born in the wrong body. 

On a side note its really messed up that insurance paid for the surgery...


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad to see they didn't take the "Brandon Teena" approach...

Good for her though, she happens to look very good (and now I feel like a p*d*p**** ), and if she's happy, all the better.

I just hope she doesn't feel like a man in a woman's body at age 30.


----------



## Xion (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> Yes, You have a point. Im not saying old society was perfect, What I am saying though and I cant put a time on it because I dont know but when did human-kind all of a sudden become so vain? Why cant we just be happy with who we are? If your born a male then your male, if your born female then your female its just that modern technology has given these people excuses to do this to themselves because they "think" they were born in the wrong body. They weren't born in the wrong body, its just a mental illness to the point they think they were born in the wrong body.
> 
> On a side note its really messed up that insurance paid for the surgery...



From the standpoint of modern medicine nearly everything is a mental illness or disease or something.

However, you cannot deny that people like this genuinely do not feel like they are in the wrong body can you? They do and what they choose to do with their body is their decision.

I still don't know about the insurance company though, I would think they would go out of their way not to cover it.

Probably due to fame...


----------



## Abigail (Feb 6, 2009)

Xion said:


> From the standpoint of modern medicine nearly everything is a mental illness or disease or something.
> 
> However, you cannot deny that people like this genuinely do not feel like they are in the wrong body can you? They do and what they choose to do with their body is their decision.
> 
> ...



Thats another thing that annoys me. He could have probably afforded it on his own and yet people that need medical treatment and can't afford it are shit out of luck.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 6, 2009)

She looks good, would have never known she was a born a dude. Good for her, whatever makes her happy


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 6, 2009)

Xion said:


> From the standpoint of modern medicine nearly everything is a mental illness or disease or something.
> 
> However, you cannot deny that people like this genuinely do not feel like they are in the wrong body can you? They do and what they choose to do with their body is their decision.
> 
> ...



I don't know if they genuinely do or not. I just think they should have to seek treatment before they are allowed to make a drastic change to their body in this way. The mind is a powerful thing, He should have gotten psychological help first to get him to accept his sex and realize he was a man before going and having this drastic surgery.

To me this isn't normal human behavior. You are born male/female for a reason. Why cant people just accept it? Now this person who probably was a handsome gentleman has mutilated his body in a way that he thinks he should look like. Like it or not he is still a man and will always be. Surgery cant change genetics and I think its disgusting what he has done to himself. I also see this as embarrassing looking at this from a stand point of a man.

Its not just sex changes either, So many people getting plastic surgery to fix a nose they don't like or their cheeks are too flat or their butt isn't big enough. I know, I'm sorry for ranting this just really disturbs me. I'm just trying to make a point. I'm done, Ive said all I can and I'm sure everyone got my point. I just don't see or understand the reasoning of mutilating your own body to this extent or his reason for thinking he was a woman because clearly he wasn't born one.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> To me this isn't normal human behavior. You are born male/female for a reason. Why cant people just accept it? Now this person who probably was a handsome gentleman has mutilated his body in a way that he thinks he should look like. Like it or not he is still a man and will always be. Surgery cant change genetics and I think its disgusting what he has done to himself. I also see this as embarrassing looking at this from a stand point of a man.



So people who are born with genetic diseases should also accept their condition instead of treating it?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> I don't know if they genuinely do or not. I just think they should have to seek treatment before they are allowed to make a drastic change to their body in this way. The mind is a powerful thing, He should have gotten psychological help first to get him to accept his sex and realize he was a man before going and having this drastic surgery.
> 
> To me this isn't normal human behavior. You are born male/female for a reason. Why cant people just accept it? Now this person who probably was a handsome gentleman has mutilated his body in a way that he thinks he should look like. Like it or not he is still a man and will always be. Surgery cant change genetics and I think its disgusting what he has done to himself. I also see this as embarrassing looking at this from a stand point of a man.
> 
> Its not just sex changes either, So many people getting plastic surgery to fix a nose they don't like or their cheeks are too flat or their butt isnt big enough. I dont know, I know im ranting but I'm just trying to make a point. Im done, Ive said all I can and Im sure everyone got my point. I just don't see or understand the reasoning of mutilating your own body to this extent or his reason for thinking he was a woman because clearly he wasn't born one.



A sexual identity crisis is very different from a need for a better nose. I agree that she should have consulted with a therapist, but only to make sure she really was a woman in a man's body before going through with the procedure. 

Just my two cents. Figuratively of course.


----------



## aztec92 (Feb 6, 2009)

He's pretty good looking! ^_^


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 6, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> So people who are born with genetic diseases should also accept their condition instead of treating it?



No, I'm not saying anything about that. You are putting this in a category with disease in which it does not belong. True, I do think its a mental illness but that's far from the point I'm trying to make.



Dark Plague said:


> A sexual identity crisis is very different from a need for a better nose. I agree that she should have consulted with a therapist, but only to make sure she really was a woman in a man's body before going through with the procedure.
> 
> Just my two cents. Figuratively of course.



Well, this is how it looks to me in categorizing it this way because a man gets a mans brain and a woman gets a woman's brain. I don't believe there is such a thing as a "woman in a mans body". There is just something not right in this persons head to make him think he is a woman when in fact he is a man. I just think he should have sought medical treatment instead of going the route he did.


----------



## Auraya (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd say good for her, but I'm a just a little concerned she is a little young to have the surgery. Teenagers are notorious for changing their minds; however, she had been saying it since she was very young so if it makes her happy I guess that's fine


----------



## Uzumaki Karin (Feb 6, 2009)

Really, when you think about it, quite a few Germans (no offense to any Germans) are into this sort of thing. I've both heard about and seen some German porn. If the stuff I've heard about is true, then I don't think they would mind a 16 year old getting his johnson snipped. That's why I'm glad I was born without one.
I just thought about it...what if she becomes a lesbian? That would be funny 
In all honesty though, I think the insurance company needs to get their shit together. Mental illness? Seriously, if she was *really* diagnosed to have a mental illness, would they have went through with it? Would the insurance still cover it? If they were really as legitimate as they claim to be, they should have sent her to counseling and tried to really get to the root of the problem instead of just going on his word. Her word, whatever.
It just send shivers down my spine to know that people like that can just become my gender.


----------



## aztec92 (Feb 6, 2009)

I would stick it in so hard that if someone pulls me out they would become the king of England


----------



## Uzumaki Karin (Feb 6, 2009)

aztec92 said:


> I would stick it in so hard that if someone pulls me out they would become the king of England



That was just foul. Pretty funny, I will give you that, but still...eww.
Btw, don't you mean king of Germany? 
(jk, I know)


----------



## aztec92 (Feb 6, 2009)

lol i am a girl


----------



## Uzumaki Karin (Feb 6, 2009)

aztec92 said:


> lol i am a girl



That makes it a little more funny, actually. I am a woman, so I can laugh at that.


----------



## aztec92 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm glad you can.


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> Well, this is how it looks to me in categorizing it this way because a man gets a mans brain and a woman gets a woman's brain. I don't believe there is such a thing as a "woman in a mans body". There is just something not right in this persons head to make him think he is a woman when in fact he is a man. I just think he should have sought medical treatment instead of going the route he did.



Studies have shown that transsexuals do indeed have the brain structure opposite to that of their bodies.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 6, 2009)

......wtf


----------



## Wayne Static (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow. I think I need to keep drinking now. Right now. 100 proof vodka is the only thing that can wash my brain of this.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 6, 2009)

Wayne Static said:


> Wow. I think I need to keep drinking now. Right now. 100 proof vodka is the only thing that can wash my brain of this.



hahahaha samething i was thinking


----------



## Abigail (Feb 6, 2009)

Wayne Static said:


> Wow. I think I need to keep drinking now. Right now. 100 proof vodka is the only thing that can wash my brain of this.





Lelouch Vi Britannia said:


> hahahaha samething i was thinking



Effective trap huh.


----------



## Schneider (Feb 6, 2009)

This thread makes me wonder about which feels better between having a dick or a cunt.


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 6, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> So people who are born with genetic diseases should also accept their condition instead of treating it?



Being born a normally healthy boy isn't a disease


----------



## Runrunandclingtolife (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful boy.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> I will admit that she is hot but what disturbs me more is why cant people accept what they are? How is it that today's society has lost all value in morale?  What kind of society do we live in where people aren't happy in their own body's or with their own sex? This boggles my mind to no end and I find it quite disturbing. Men want *to be women, women want to be men and now even kids want sex changes? I'll never understand it nor do I really want to. I just cant grasp what modern society has become. *



And theres your problem.



fantzipants said:


> Being born a normally healthy boy isn't a disease



There is nothing wrong with getting gender reassignment surgery.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought I was becoming manic depressive ...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 6, 2009)

fantzipants said:


> Being born a normally healthy boy isn't a disease



Define normal and healthy please  There really is no genetic basis for your claim.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol, this reminds me of the jerry springer episode where a man was
sleeping with a girl for two months and it turns out she used to be a man.

...I hope there's a way for you to tell someone had a sex change
in the near future.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, wonder how she managed to convince doctors to do it at 12. It is interesting to see how focused she is on showing off her new figure, hope it lives up to her dreams later down the line. xD Great that she had understanding parents as well.


----------



## Anjali (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree with what she has done. Sometimes, it is just the right thing to do, and now, instead of being a lame, failing man, she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> Well, this is how it looks to me in categorizing it this way because a man gets a mans brain and a woman gets a woman's brain. I don't believe there is such a thing as a "woman in a mans body". There is just something not right in this persons head to make him think he is a woman when in fact he is a man. *I just think he should have sought medical treatment instead of going the route he did*.



Yes, *she* did! The medical treatment she needs is to look like a girl on the outside if she's a girl on the inside. I believe Sarutobi provided the study and if you don't like it that's fine. Just stop spouting your opinions with nothing to back it up.


----------



## Hef (Feb 6, 2009)

The younger you start and finish, the better the results. Awesome for her!


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 6, 2009)

a 16 year old should not be able to make a decision like that.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 6, 2009)

Remember that she doesn't have a penor or balls, but she does not have a pussy either. She most likely just has 'a hole' that goes nowhere and has nothing in it


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 6, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> And theres your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with getting gender reassignment surgery.


Really? How do you know? If you were born to be a man then you will be born as one.



Saufsoldat said:


> Define normal and healthy please  There really is no genetic basis for your claim.



*Spoiler*: __ 




healthy: Possessing good health.
Health:1. 	the general condition of the body or mind with reference to soundness and vigor: good health; poor health.
2. 	soundness of body or mind; freedom from disease or ailment: to have one's health; to lose one's health. 

From dictionary.com




Being born with a body that has no life threatening ailments ,allowing one to live a fully expected human life cycle according to our times, and a body that is not outside of natural processes is definitely not an ailment. The man was born a man because it was natural that the xy chromosomes dictate the sex. It doesn't matter how many hormones you pump in to the guy all DNA will replicate itself with a male blueprint. Every single epithelial cell, every single organelle, even the dictation of the metabolism of the body will be geared towards having a male balance within the body (without outside interference of course). Even with hormones the body will fight to balance itself to its natural state. This is why hormones are taken in stages and not too much at once.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 6, 2009)

I hate modern society.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 6, 2009)

It's not about the "natural body state"  It's about the mental gnder the person is.

In this case the mental gender :female: didn't match the physical gender :male: and things were changed.  Good for her.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 6, 2009)

Had I not read the thread title, I would've added her to my Must Smash list. 


Got damn you convincing plastic surgery.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 6, 2009)

You still added her didn't you?


----------



## Talon. (Feb 6, 2009)

i'd hit it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

I think its a little early for something like that, not sure why but it just seems kind of odd.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 6, 2009)

no trace of being a boy at first glance...


----------



## Xion (Feb 6, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Lol, this reminds me of the jerry springer episode where a man was
> sleeping with a girl for two months and it turns out she used to be a man.
> 
> ...I hope there's a way for you to tell someone had a sex change
> in the near future.



Well if they have a penis...

Plus a "neo-vagina" is pretty butchered 99% of the time. So if you don't know what a real vagina is supposed to look like you can be in for a fun time.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 6, 2009)

If it was just because of s(he)'s a teen(like how kids are somehow all bi/gay/les nowadays, etc.) I would have facepalmed.

But it seems to be for clothes and living a new life. Which ironically I'm tolerating.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Feb 6, 2009)

Holy shit, she's HOT!

But wait, the surgery was covered by health insurance? NOOOOT good. =/


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow...she's gorg. @_@ She must've had one hell of a surgeon.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 7, 2009)

He looks good now as a woman, at 16. Just wait for that facial hair to grow, and shoulders to broaden.


----------



## aztec92 (Feb 7, 2009)

hormone replacements do wonders


----------



## mister_manji (Feb 7, 2009)

aztec92 said:


> hormone replacements do wonders



can't fix everything.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 7, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> You still added her didn't you?



Naw, couldn't bring myself to shag her. It'd be more of a if yo pussy was made naturally we could've had a go at it, but since it isn't I'd rather not.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 7, 2009)

fantzipants said:


> Being born with a body that has no life threatening ailments ,allowing one to live a fully expected human life cycle according to our times, and a body that is not outside of natural processes is definitely not an ailment.



Check, check and check. So someone with down syndrome is still a healthy person to you, got it.



> The man was born a man because it was natural that the xy chromosomes dictate the sex. It doesn't matter how many hormones you pump in to the guy all DNA will replicate itself with a male blueprint. *Every single epithelial cell, every single organelle, even the dictation of the metabolism of the body will be geared towards having a male balance within the body (without outside interference of course). Even with hormones the body will fight to balance itself to its natural state.* This is why hormones are taken in stages and not too much at once.



Wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong. We already showed you that transgender people often have brain structure of the desired sex.


----------



## aztec92 (Feb 7, 2009)

i would still hit that


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 7, 2009)

But the question is does she still have a penis?


----------



## Dash (Feb 7, 2009)

She is attractive, that much I'll admit but there is no fucking way I'd tap that.


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 7, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> Check, check and check. So someone with down syndrome is still a healthy person to you, got it.




Don't put words in my mouth. You are good at being an artful dodger <- - hyperlink.In regards to body I mean the body as a whole and the last time I checked the brain is part of the body. You seemed to have missed where I said



> and a body that is not *outside of natural processes* is definitely not an ailment.



Certainly down syndrome is an abnormality. It is the majority that dictates what is not normal. i.e. if all birds of a species are blue and one comes out yellow it is considered an abnormality because the majority is not.



> Normal:1. 	conforming to the standard or the common type; usual; not abnormal; regular; natural.
> 2. 	serving to establish a standard.
> 3. 	Psychology.
> a. 	approximately average in any psychological trait, as intelligence, personality, or emotional adjustment.
> ...







Saufsoldat said:


> Wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong. We already showed you that transgendered people often have brain structure of the desired sex.



I couldn't find the post so I decided to do some research and found some articles relating to it and it doesn't prove a thing on a number of reasons.

1)You could take a biopsy of any male to female transgenders' brain or other organ and when you see is genotype they will always have the chromosomes xy

2) Every cell in the human body has the same DNA. Meaning that the DNA on your toe has the blue prints for making brain cells and vice versa. The difference is that the mRNA chose only chose to read the info on how to make your toe. Since the chromosome XX *does not exist* in the genetic coding of a male there's no scientific possible explanation that male brain will ever be female in any way excluding of the fact that it can only structurally mimic a females... which leads to the following reasoning about the article.

3)The two major sites that I got my info from focused on two different things. The first talked about "male-to-female transsexual volunteers showed they were more likely to have a longer version of the " Thus the "genetic difference may cause weaker testosterone signals". Everyone who studies the field of genetics knows that there are hicups at times when transferring hereditary information. Clearly it is abnormal for a male to have longer androgen receptors. The result is a mimic of female traits but it does not make you a female, the same as longer canine teeth does not make you a wolf.

The second article (which may be the one you are referring to) states "Regardless of sexual orientation, men had almost twice as many  as women (P < 0.006). The number of neurons in the BSTc of male-to-female transsexuals was similar to that of the females (P = 0.83)"

Again here the in this study showed that men showed that they had "twice as many somatostatin neurons as women" and that MtF transgendered people had somewhere around the same line as women. Although I don't see how this would prove anything it also proves my point that it shows an abnormality (meaning something that isn't standard) of the males brain. Although the neurons may be organized similarly mimicking a females characteristics they are still a males neurons.

4) There are many reports of MtF transgendered people reverting back to their male forms and living heterosexual lives such as the Brazilian porn star 

5) There are many transgendered men who still have sex with women and men (meaning they are not the receiver). 

6) Those are just that:studies. What's even worse these studies are in its infancy and people are already taking it in as fact (which is highly unscientific). Science is always disproving itself or at least coming up with new theories that are the opposite of what people thought of. 

How many times have I heard a scientist in the last couple of months say things along the lines of "It completely blew our minds! We never thought it was possible" "or we are going to have to rethink the way we view the universe" etc,etc.



Tokoyami said:


> It's not about the "natural body state"  It's about the mental gnder the person is.
> 
> In this case the mental gender :female: didn't match the physical gender :male: and things were changed.  Good for her.



See answers 4 and 5.

A woman is a woman and a man is a man. It's a fact.


----------



## Hope (Feb 7, 2009)

She looks stunning now.


----------



## Felt (Feb 7, 2009)

She's prettier than me


----------



## ZeroBlack (Feb 7, 2009)

fantzipants said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. You are good at being an artful dodger <- - hyperlink.In regards to body I mean the body as a whole and the last time I checked the brain is part of the body. You seemed to have missed where I said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lisa Lawer reverted back because it was the only way she, well he now, could marry the woman he married =/. Some people it's they couldn't handle the stress from persecution from being transgender. It's not necessarily a want, its something they felt they had to do due to certain circumstances.


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 7, 2009)

ZeroBlack said:


> Lisa Lawer reverted back because it was the only way she, well he now, could marry the woman he married =/. Some people it's they couldn't handle the stress from persecution from being transgender. It's not necessarily a want, its something they felt they had to do due to certain circumstances.



That still isn't very feminine but that was a man all along.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 7, 2009)

One of the better looking trannies lol.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2009)

You know shit like this just makes me laugh now. I really don't give a shit about things like this anymore.

Yeah I think the parents fucked up and the kid may regret this but society we live in now allows this fuckery to occur so whatever.


----------



## xpeed (Feb 8, 2009)

Wait....it says she...err...he....err she's in the process of becoming a model.    Does this mean most of the hot models we see were originally guys?  MIND FUCK!


----------



## Tnigs (Feb 8, 2009)

some weird shitt man


----------



## colours (Feb 8, 2009)

she doesn't even look like a boy at all, maybe it was meant to be


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 8, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> You know shit like this just makes me laugh now. I really don't give a shit about things like this anymore.
> 
> Yeah I think the parents fucked up and the kid may regret this but society we live in now allows this fuckery to occur so whatever.



How did the parents fuck up? They allowed their kid to look on the outside the way she felt on the inside? 



xpeed said:


> Wait....it says she...err...he....err she's in the process of becoming a model.    Does this mean most of the hot models we see were originally guys?  MIND FUCK!



It's a she nimrod.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Feb 8, 2009)

Kim and Tim lol.

"She" looks awfully pretty for one who has gone surgery. 
What I don't get is, when people go through sex change, do they change their genitalia too? :/


----------



## mister_manji (Feb 8, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> It's a she nimrod.


What do *his* genetics say? It isn't what you want to be, what you look like, or how you act: Its all in your chromosomes, which you can't change.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 8, 2009)

mister_manji said:


> What do *his* genetics say? It isn't what you want to be, what you look like, or how you act: Its all in your chromosomes, which you can't change.



Saru already posted this but...



Now you back your shit up!


----------



## Toroxus (Feb 8, 2009)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> Kim and Tim lol.
> 
> "She" looks awfully pretty for one who has gone surgery.
> What I don't get is, when people go through sex change, do they change their genitalia too? :/



I couldn't imagine them not. Because it's that one of the main characteristics? So if they don't like it, why would they keep it? Besides, that's be awkward, if a person looks like a girl but has a "bulge." xD

Anyways, damn they did a good job, and hey, if it makes you happy...


----------



## mister_manji (Feb 8, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Saru already posted this but...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you back your shit up!



do you not understand that what I'm saying is that its not how you feel (which is all that data says) but what you are physically?

That kind of difference in neurons is an abnormality compared to their chromosomes.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 8, 2009)

Dark Plague said:
			
		

> Saru already posted this but...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you back your shit up!



This has already been adressed in this thread 




fantzipants said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. You are good at being an artful dodger <- - hyperlink.In regards to body I mean the body as a whole and the last time I checked the brain is part of the body. You seemed to have missed where I said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 8, 2009)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> Kim and Tim lol.
> 
> "She" looks awfully pretty for one who has gone surgery.
> What I don't get is, when people go through sex change, do they change their genitalia too? :/



Yes of course they do. They don't make them hermaphrodites.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Feb 10, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Yes of course they do. They don't make them hermaphrodites.



Not all do, I mean some dudes keep their dicks even though they look like women.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 11, 2009)

damn....she's actually pretty....


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 11, 2009)

ZeroBlack said:


> Not all do, I mean some dudes keep their dicks even though they look like women.



Well those don't have sexual identity crises, just odd fetishes I'm guessing.

And that's really fucking odd.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 11, 2009)

staradderdragoon said:


> damn....she's actually pretty....



Would you tap that? :ho


----------



## Trash (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm all for personal freedom and choice but I just don't think a 12 year old or 16 year old should be making that kind of decision. where are her parants and what roll did they have in this?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 11, 2009)

Trash said:


> I'm all for personal freedom and choice but I just don't think a 12 year old or 16 year old should be making that kind of decision. where are her parants and what roll did they have in this?



This was obviously not just a phase, she convinced psychologists and doctors of her condition. What do you mean by "where are her parents"? They're right with the girl and support I her, I'd say.


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Would you tap that? :ho



 I'd tap it hard!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 11, 2009)

Why is everyone saying she's a trap?? She doesn't have a penis anymore that was the whole point from the surgery.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 11, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I'd tap it hard!



I can see, if I liked wimmins, I probably would.



Snow Princess said:


> Why is everyone saying she's a trap?? She doesn't have a penis anymore that was the whole point from the surgery.



Because people are insecure about their sexual orientation.


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 11, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> Why is everyone saying she's a trap?? She doesn't have a penis anymore that was the whole point from the surgery.



That is still a mans lips, a mans anus, a mans fake vagina, a mans saliva, a mans sweat, a mans hair.


----------



## E (Feb 11, 2009)

fantzipants said:


> That is still a mans lips, a mans anus, a mans fake vagina, a mans saliva, a mans sweat, a mans hair.



there goes my boner


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 11, 2009)

fantzipants said:


> That is still a mans lips, a mans anus, a mans fake vagina, a mans saliva, a mans sweat, a mans hair.



A mans mind?


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 11, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> Why is everyone saying she's a trap?? She doesn't have a penis anymore that was the whole point from the surgery.



the key word is *mangina*


----------



## Amaretti (Feb 11, 2009)

Good for her, she looks cute, and she's finally comfortable in her body. Hurrah.

But can we please stop linking to the Daily Mail? If I have to see another patronising "FEMAIL" news column full of dating celebrities, fashion faux pas, and babies, I'll cry.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 11, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Good for her, she looks cute, and she's finally comfortable in her body. Hurrah.
> 
> But can we please stop linking to the Daily Mail? If I have to see another patronising "FEMAIL" news column full of dating celebrities, fashion faux pas, and babies, I'll cry.



The Daily Mail is a good laugh though, as in some people take it seriously.

@ Mibu Clan: You _could_ just be respectful and call it a vagina.


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 11, 2009)

E said:


> there goes my boner


Forgot to mention a mans pubic hair.



Xyloxi said:


> A mans mind?


If the shoe fits.


----------



## 64palms (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn, I would have preferred it if it were still futa.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 11, 2009)

64palms said:


> Damn, I would have preferred it if it were still futa.



Same here. For some reason, futa is very appealing to me.


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2009)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> Kim and Tim lol.
> 
> "She" looks awfully pretty for one who has gone surgery.
> What I don't get is, when people go through sex change, do they change their genitalia too? :/



They do a lot of cutting and stitching, that is honestly about it.

It's all aesthetics and smoke-and-mirrors for such surgeries.


----------



## spikes31 (Feb 12, 2009)

ewww, i hope i never have sex with anybody like that. the fact that she did it so young, what if she doesn't tell you that she had a sex change because it was so flawlessly done. health care should not pay for that, the family should have to come up with the money. it's fine if you want to have a sex change but i definitely don't believe it's a disease. that's like saying my penis is a disease so please cut it off. whatever happened to people just dealing with what they're given.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 12, 2009)

Xion said:


> They do a lot of cutting and stitching, that is honestly about it.
> 
> It's all aesthetics and smoke-and-mirrors for such surgeries.


In otherwords it looks like what you'd expect?



> A mans mind?


This I doubt.  There minds are usually feminized hence why they feel "Wrong" in the first place.


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> In otherwords it looks like what you'd expect?
> 
> This I doubt.  There minds are usually feminized hence why they feel "Wrong" in the first place.



Vaguely so I imagine.

To the uninformed eye and to the anatomically-retarded that is.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 12, 2009)

Xion said:


> Vaguely so I imagine.
> 
> To the uninformed eye and to the anatomically-retarded that is.



Gender reassignment surgery is actually quite sophisticated these days. They can make sort of functional sex organs. They're nowhere near as good as the real thing though.


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Gender reassignment surgery is actually quite sophisticated these days. They can make sort of functional sex organs. They're nowhere near as good as the real thing though.



I've never heard of anything of the sort and I am familiar quite a bit with the more "out there" things.

I know that they can mold a "vagina" into the colon via penile inversion and some other ways, but anything approaching a functional female organ has never been near a male body to my knowledge. If it was, it would be world record-breaking news. In fact, the body regards the neo-vagina as a wound really.

In fact, while I believe we can (scientifically that is) transplant organs or (eventually) grow them from one's own tissues, such things are extremely expensive to research (and who will do that) and dangerous (not to mention immunoreaction issues which are perhaps one of the more complicated aspects).

There is no uterus, cervix, ovaries, fallopian tubes, or anything even near that. It's just some inverted skin that has been carefully (to the best of ability) stitched together to look nice while still allowing for basic bodily functions and some lubrication (like through the colon). 

The same thing with females looking for a "penis." They have ways (which are a little too graphic methinks for describing) to make things look kind of right, but not really to any extent that some people think.

Smoke and mirrors really for the genitalia and primary sex characteristics, but for the secondary they can do quite well. Especially in regards to hormones and breast development (especially if caught at an early age). 

Of course things like skeletal structure is impossible to change and can only be "molded" with very expensive and painful surgery. And voice is very hard to improve surgically and usually needs to be learned.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 12, 2009)

That's why I said "sort of" functional. They'll work for 1 thing, and basically nothing else.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow!!...one can usually spot a tranny a mile away..you really  gotta look close with this one.


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> That's why I said "sort of" functional. They'll work for 1 thing, and basically nothing else.



Well it can certainly be used for more than one thing mind you.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 12, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> Wow!!...one can usually spot a tranny a mile away..you really  gotta look close with this one.



If it's a crummy back-alley doctor yes...


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> If it's a crummy back-alley doctor yes...



Or if they are 50 and think they pass for a woman...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

several points 
a. how is she the youngest there have been cases like where they guy his johnson botched during a circumcision and they forced him into it, i guess you have to be an accepting one to count
b. she, get the fuck out of here, at best i would call it an it, ive seen a show on this on health , essentially what they do is cut it off, reverse it and then stick it in; i think south park was right on the mark on this one
c. Germany is now on the level of fail that it hasnt been on in about 60 years, that is not a disease, if it wants to have the surgery then pay for it yourself, if i was the state and you came to me; id be like alright, chunk it into an asylum , good day

unlike being gay which you can make comparisons to nature , the only instances of gender change that im aware of are , a. natural - fish and some reptiles change through there own system and b. they actually change - i mean a dude really becomes a chick and vice versa 

I wonder what Hitler would say, blond and blue eyed alright.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 12, 2009)

She didn't choose to be born feeling like a woman. There are not that many cases of transgendering, and the German people don't mind publicly funding their surgery.


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> several points
> a. how is she the youngest there have been cases like where they guy his johnson botched during a circumcision and they forced him into it, i guess you have to be an accepting one to count
> b. she, get the fuck out of here, at best i would call it an it, ive seen a show on this on health , essentially what they do is cut it off, reverse it and then stick it in; i think south park was right on the mark on this one
> c. Germany is now on the level of fail that it hasnt been on in about 60 years, that is not a disease, if it wants to have the surgery then pay for it yourself, if i was the state and you came to me; id be like alright, chunk it into an asylum , good day
> ...



Well it's quite well-documented that the perception of oneself as a gender is a very mental thing and hence is quite malleable.

Although we can't "change" physical gender, we can obfuscate real gender very well to the point that it is nearly indistinguishable from members of the opposite sex.

Pre-pubescent boys can, if they go on female hormones, look almost perfectly female for the rest of their life (with the exception of some skeletal features and the genitalia of course).

But the reasons for doing this are much more strongly related to nature than we might think, just like some aspects of homosexuality. Doesn't mean it is 100% or that if there is a predilection to it that it needs to be cultivated, but something "abnormal" almost certainly exists (though I don't use the term in a mean-spirited way).


----------



## LordUchiha (Feb 12, 2009)

I almost wanted to hit that!? Dear god what the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## DawnEchoes (Feb 12, 2009)

the next jefree star


----------



## Oujisama (Feb 12, 2009)

Yikes, this is definitely too young an age. What if he/she matures and comes to regret the decision. And he/she probably got his/her genitals changed too, its not exactly a trap...


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 12, 2009)

spikes31 said:


> ewww, i hope i never have sex with anybody like that. the fact that she did it so young, what if she doesn't tell you that she had a sex change because it was so flawlessly done. health care should not pay for that, the family should have to come up with the money. it's fine if you want to have a sex change but i definitely don't believe it's a disease. that's like saying my penis is a disease so please cut it off. whatever happened to people just dealing with what they're given.



Why do you assume a transsexual would not tell you that they had an operation?



Tokoyami said:


> This I doubt.  There minds are usually feminized hence why they feel "Wrong" in the first place.



That was my point, she had a female mind, she isn't just a man doing it for the lulz.



LordUchiha said:


> I almost wanted to hit that!? Dear god what the hell is wrong with people?



You're whats wrong, making her look like shes disgusting or done something wrong.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 12, 2009)

I actually think He/She did quite a good job


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 12, 2009)

DawnEchoes said:


> the next jefree star



Only Jeffree Star still has a penis. He's just a fucking cross-dresser who is starving for attention.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 12, 2009)

^And doesn't look that cute without his make-up on I've heard (on top of the fact that he's had a mountain of plastic surgery done based on earlier pictures of him). >.>

I'm not a J-Star hater by any means but....I'm just saying.

Anywho, being a gay guy (who gets mistaken for a chick all the damn time lulz), I have to say kudos to "Kim" for having the guts to get it done.  The fact that she is an attractive looking transsexual is also a good thing.

In my own personal preference however, I think 16 is quite frankly too young for such a decision to be made.  Wait until adulthood to make such a decision (I know it's 18 in the US--not quite sure what it is in Germany).  However, some people are more "mature" for their age, so perhaps "Kim" just knew that's what she wanted done and didn't want to wait.  Sometimes decisions just come naturally to us, so more power to her I suppose.  I wish her well.


----------



## Messatsu (Feb 14, 2009)

nothing a 30 pack cant fix


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 14, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> ^And doesn't look that cute without his make-up on I've heard (on top of the fact that he's had a mountain of plastic surgery done based on earlier pictures of him). >.>
> 
> I'm not a J-Star hater by any means but....I'm just saying.
> 
> ...



I suppose if someone is so sure of it at that age it'd be better for them, rather than be uncomfortable for longer.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol scary .


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 14, 2009)

TatsuBon said:


> Lol scary .



How is she in anyway scary?


----------



## Ooter (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, Hot   .


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 14, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> How is she in anyway scary?



The fact that she's prettier than most who were born girls shatters some people's world view of gender roles.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Feb 14, 2009)

Perfect operation! 

I love it!
I hope she will have a good life unthreatened by some health complications due to surgery!


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 14, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> The fact that she's prettier than most who were born girls shatters some people's world view of gender roles.



That's so true it needs to be quoted.  Sometimes, some guys are just "prettier" than some girls (just like some girls are more "handsome" than some guys).

It happens.  God obviously has a sense of humor. ^_^


----------



## Messatsu (Feb 14, 2009)

and thats the reason why alcohol can be dangerous


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 14, 2009)

Messatsu said:


> and thats the reason why alcohol can be dangerous



What does the problems of drinking have to with her?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 14, 2009)

He's a guy anyway. A different body won't change that.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Feb 14, 2009)

She's a human Trap-kun!..Except,she's not pink,like a shiny Lopunny..

..She's cute pek
What a pretty lady.

Pretty lady,pretty lady..Yay.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 14, 2009)

A trap has been made. Ready your trap-checkers.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2009)

He...she....looks kinda hawt.


----------



## mister_manji (Feb 14, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> She didn't choose to be born feeling like a woman. There are not that many cases of transgendering, and the German people don't mind publicly funding their surgery.



says who? Have surveys been taken? Has there been a vote? No? Then you don't really know, do you?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 15, 2009)

mister_manji said:


> says who? Have surveys been taken? Has there been a vote? No? Then you don't really know, do you?



Two words...Brandon...Teena

'nuff said.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 15, 2009)

raininggemini said:


> A trap has been made. Ready your trap-checkers.



I don't get what people are saying about her being a trap, someone explain please.



mister_manji said:


> says who? Have surveys been taken? Has there been a vote? No? Then you don't really know, do you?



How about how the fact most transgenders have stated they never felt like the body they were born into.


----------



## fantzipants (Feb 16, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Why do you assume a transsexual would not tell you that they had an operation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Some transexuals don't tell their mates that they are really men.

2) What makes up a female mind?

3)It's a man with a hole between the legs. Even the fake vagina ( i mean fake because he was not born with it nor can reproduce) is made up of male organs and tissue.


----------



## russ869 (Feb 16, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> How about how the fact most transgenders have stated they never felt like the body they were born into.


I've never felt like the body I was born into.  I've always known that I was really a gorilla in a human's body.  Maybe I should look into a species change operation...

16 is a little young to become one of the least manliest of males, IMO.


----------



## Nic (Feb 16, 2009)

That's actually quite sad to tell you the truth.  I don't even understand why some people want to do this.  Well I guess everyone is born differently.


----------



## Mashy (Feb 16, 2009)

Good for her!


----------



## Ral (Feb 20, 2009)

Holy mother of_____.

That's incredible. D:


----------



## kandiman1224 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ummmm.....Wow I don't think she is even old enough honestly, but people can do whatever they want


----------



## kandiman1224 (Feb 21, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> I don't get what people are saying about her being a trap, someone explain please.
> 
> 
> 
> How about how the fact most transgenders have stated they never felt like the body they were born into.



Trap as in you get with him/her it and then your trapped because you don't know


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 21, 2009)

she look kinda cute LOl.


----------



## unholylight (Feb 21, 2009)

this is retardation in its highest form. the dumb shim dont know jack about life and now heshes gone and fooked it all up by gettin rid of one of god greatest gifts to us .p33n0r.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 21, 2009)

i'd tap that, nuff' said


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 21, 2009)

Xyloxi  said:
			
		

> I don't get what people are saying about her being a trap, someone explain please.





Mibu Clan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dddAi8FF3F4[/YOUTUBE]



He is a trap because he is not a woman, ie if someone believes they are with a woman they are falling into a trap


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

damn, she was a hot guy 

I need to neg someone


----------



## .: )REIRA( :. (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow :amazed


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Feb 21, 2009)

I feel sorry for Mentally Ill people like this poor kid.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 21, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> I feel sorry for Mentally Ill people like this poor kid.



some people would consider you a conservative prick right now, in fact, i am one of those persons


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 22, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> I feel sorry for Mentally Ill people like this poor kid.



No, just no. 



Mibu Clan said:


> He is a trap because he is not a woman, ie if someone believes they are with a woman they are falling into a trap



Why am I not attracted to her? Oh wait, she isn't a guy.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 22, 2009)

if that's his wish then i say let him be... we're free people...


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 22, 2009)

I would so do her because she looks hot enough( some girls in my school are hotter) and because it would also be so wrong

Secondly I say let her do what she want people have free will for a reason.


----------



## Marmite. (Feb 22, 2009)

A trap worth falling in to (although i'm a girl ).   I'll refer to her/him as a shim.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 22, 2009)

♥Mad said:


> A trap worth falling in to (although i'm a girl ).   I'll refer to her/him as a shim.



Why not girl? Thats kinda rude.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 22, 2009)

♥Mad said:


> A trap worth falling in to (although i'm a girl ).   I'll refer to her/him as a shim.



Or you could just call her what she is...A GIRL!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 22, 2009)

She's only a girl if she has a vagina, and this one doesn't have a vagina


----------



## kaspinio (Feb 22, 2009)

holy shit dude, I'm speechless..


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 22, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Why am I not attracted to her? Oh wait, she isn't a guy.



I Dont know, but he is a guy and he is a trap. 



> Or you could just call her what she is...A GIRL!



He is not a girl... Its like me saying I was born a man, but really Im a snake. Refer to me as snake?

actually, that may not be such a bad idea


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 22, 2009)

Osiris said:


> She's only a girl if she has a vagina, and this one doesn't have a vagina



Um, yeah she does genius. 



Mibu Clan said:


> He is not a girl... Its like me saying I was born a man, but really Im a snake. Refer to me as snake?
> 
> actually, that may not be such a bad idea



If you in all honesty believed you were a snake and then by some miracle you were transformed into one, then yeah, I'd call you a snake.


----------



## GokuBlade (Feb 22, 2009)

omg...Just wait 10 years and this won't be out of the ordinary because more people are going to get mess up ;_____;


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 22, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Um, yeah she does genius.



No he doesnt, he has a mangina. 

An inverted penis made to look like a vagina, but is not in reality. 



> If you in all honesty believed you were a snake and then by some miracle you were transformed into one, then yeah, I'd call you a snake.



Except I would still me a man, not a snake. He wasnt transformed into a woman, he was operated to LOOK like a woman.

Sure some day they may be able to opetrate humans into LOOKING like doplphins (South Park reference) but were still human.

The key word is "LOOK like"


----------



## Broleta (Feb 22, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> No he doesnt, he has a mangina.
> 
> An inverted penis made to look like a vagina, but is not in reality.
> 
> ...



Depends on how you view it. Apparently she feels like she's a woman inside as well and her physical attributes were the only thing making her a male.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _All this talk about snakes..._ 



​



Well, at any rate, it's a convincing sex change imo.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 22, 2009)

Well then, this definitely makes me wonder how many pretty girls were once men. Though good for him her it.


----------



## Marmite. (Feb 22, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Or you could just call her what she is...A GIRL!



I'm confused over the gender.  Shim is simply an appropriate way for me to reflect this situation.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 22, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> No he doesnt, he has a mangina.
> 
> An inverted penis made to look like a vagina, but is not in reality.
> 
> ...



Yes, she was operated to LOOK like a woman because she was already a woman ON THE INSIDE prior to the operation.


----------



## InfallibleImam (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't get why people are angry that the money was paid for by health insurance. 

i could understand if it was... like... some government program, since people are forced into it... It's not as if anyone here is part of the same health insurance program. (At least it's unlikely, i assume most people here aren't german and even if they are it doesn't mean that they'd have the same plan)
if enough people are fervently opposed to entering an insurance plan that covers mental complications such as this... I'm sure there would be a market for it, i mean... unless the gvt got involved. 

But let's get away from economics and back to the actual deal

My guess is, the reason she's prettier than most transsexuals is that the sex change process occurred prior to reaching male sexual maturity. 

I feel somewhat guilty, she is good looking, but the mere knowledge that she's a transsexual would keep me away, and likely many other people.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 23, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Yes, she was operated to LOOK like a woman because she was already a woman ON THE INSIDE prior to the operation.



Doesnt mater what he thinks he is, a woman, a dolphin, a snake or a robot.

His entire composition, his DNA, his body and everything that he is comes from a MALE.

He was born a male, and he will die a male.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 23, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> His entire composition, his DNA, his body and everything that he is comes from a MALE.



Nope, most tansgenders actually have a female brain structure.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 23, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> Nope, most tansgenders actually have a female brain structure.



brain structure =/= being a real woman
_
The key is he thinks like a girl_


In some ways he is better off anyways, Im sure his emotions wont get in the way of his actions... He wont have to bleed each month...

But seriously, Ill just quote a previous post.


fantzipants said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. You are good at being an artful dodger <- - hyperlink.In regards to body I mean the body as a whole and the last time I checked the brain is part of the body. You seemed to have missed where I said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 23, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> brain structure =/= being a real woman
> _
> The key is he thinks like a girl_
> 
> ...



The brain is the most important part of the body which determines our personality, the way we talk, what we like, what we dislike, our sexual preferences, our morality - in short, you are your brain.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Feb 23, 2009)

dude, what a freak


----------



## Camille (Feb 23, 2009)

That is one good looking girl


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 23, 2009)

♥Mad said:


> I'm confused over the gender.  Shim is simply an appropriate way for me to reflect this situation.



Its impolite though, 



Saufsoldat said:


> Nope, most tansgenders actually have a female brain structure.



Its over, Sauf won.



Flagg1982 said:


> dude, what a freak



Thats lovely of you to think like that.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 23, 2009)

She's very pretty, everything should work out well for her.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 23, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Its impolite though,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, like I said female brain does not equate to female body

Anyways Im done with this thread, Ive already stated I have no problem with trannys, I just see them for what they ARE, not what they're NOT


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 23, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Wow.  Wouldn't that be totally c0ol if you pulled down her pants and she had a bigger penis than you?  Talk about upping the ante.  Woahh.


that has happened to me before....


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 23, 2009)

I would hit it, hell, I could date her. Look at her.
LOOK AT HER.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 23, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Nope, like I said female brain does not equate to female body



*Which is why she got the operation! To be as close as she could be to being a woman on the outside to match the goddamn inside!*



Xyloxi said:


> Thats lovely of you to think like that.



I've always considered "freak" to be a compliment. Calling someone that is "Hey, you don't live up to my own standards for what normal is and thus I can only call you something that I hope everyone normal around me finds amusing!"


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 23, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> *Which is why she got the operation! To be as close as she could be to being a woman on the outside to match the goddamn inside!*



Except his structure does not equate to the fact of reality 

Besides, his brain is also MALE


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 24, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Except his structure does not equate to the fact of reality
> 
> Besides, his brain is also MALE



The structure of it is female, though.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 24, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Except his structure does not equate to the fact of reality
> 
> Besides, his brain is also MALE



You contradict yourself. First you say they're completely male, when I point out that the brain structure is that of a female, you say the rest of their body is still male. When dark plague says that's what the surgery is there for, you go back to arguing about the brain.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 24, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> You contradict yourself. First you say they're completely male, when I point out that the brain structure is that of a female, you say the rest of their body is still male. When dark plague says that's what the surgery is there for, you go back to arguing about the brain.



Im not, her brain structure may be female but the actual brain is male 

IE she thinks like a girl


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 24, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Im not, her brain structure may be female but the actual brain is male
> 
> IE she thinks like a girl



Which brings this discussion back to my former post...


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow he's actually kinda pretty.
Now I want to get my eyes done by that same surgeon


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Feb 24, 2009)

In case anyone's wondering she's a decent singer too. Not my style but still...


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 24, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Which brings this discussion back to my former post...



Sure, I have no problem with it either... people should be free to do whatever they want and be happy 

I was discussing a whole other theme


----------



## SmashSk8er (Mar 1, 2009)

This thread deserves a bump. Cause she's hot... and I'd hit it.


----------



## On and On (Mar 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





IT'S A TRAP. 




WTF I can't believe they allowed this 16 year old to make such a decision like this. I'm 17 and I'm saying that. 

She passes very easily though.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 1, 2009)

ringing said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If shes know that she wants this from such a young age and is sure about it, why not?


----------



## Karmillina (Mar 1, 2009)

lolwut D:

at least she's looking good so far... but 16? D: sounds troublesome since she's still growing up and all...


----------



## MastaFencer (Mar 1, 2009)

O_O


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 3, 2009)

Karmillina said:


> lolwut D:
> 
> at least she's looking good so far... but 16? D: sounds troublesome since she's still growing up and all...



Ummm...no.

They give her hormones to make sure she hit girl puberty, not guy puberty.

In fact, it's probably why she looks better than most transsexuals. Getting it started before puberty that is.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Mar 3, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Im not, his brain structure may be female but the actual brain is male
> 
> IE he thinks like a girl



Damn you fiends, I just noticed.... 


Since it has been revived, and to create controversy, I state any man to engage in the exual act or a relationship with it is a homosexual.


----------



## saprobe (Mar 3, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Ummm...no.
> 
> They give her hormones to make sure she hit girl puberty, not guy puberty.
> 
> In fact, it's probably why she looks better than most transsexuals. Getting it started before puberty that is.


 
I wonder if she can grow a beard.

I can't believe this thread hasn't died yet.


----------



## Cal (Mar 3, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2009)

I would probly fall for that trap.:S

Dude looks just like a chick. 

Wonder how much it cost him in all.


----------



## Felt (Mar 3, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I would probly fall for that trap.:S
> 
> Dude looks just like a chick.
> 
> Wonder how much it cost him in all.



"The costs of her procedure were covered by health insurance as her condition was officially diagnosed as an illness. "


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2009)

Right....illness. 

I will never understand feeling like another gender, it doesn't seem possible, except for shallow apperances, same for people who feel like they are the wrong race.

Michael Jackson. 

Good luck to him anyway though, he looks like he will fool alot of people with that.


----------



## ThenotsoSneakyNinja (Mar 3, 2009)

WooooW She is preattyy  I'd would so hit that.

Don't care if she was a dude, that isn't what matters, what matter is shes happy and in the right body.


----------



## ShadowTeady (Mar 3, 2009)

i think i will forget about that for a bit o.o


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 3, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Right....illness.
> 
> I will never understand feeling like another gender, it doesn't seem possible, except for shallow apperances, same for people who feel like they are the wrong race.
> 
> ...



I'd never understand what it's like to be so ignorant, it just doesn't seem possible, to not even be able to do the slightest bit of research...

Good luck to you though.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 3, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Right....illness.
> 
> I will never understand feeling like another gender, it doesn't seem possible, except for shallow apperances, same for people who feel like they are the wrong race.
> 
> ...



Seriously, learn something about being transsexual. It is possible, otherwise it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 3, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> I'd never understand what it's like to be so ignorant, it just doesn't seem possible, to not even be able to do the slightest bit of research...
> 
> Good luck to you though.



Aww someone beat me to it.


----------



## Geek (Mar 3, 2009)

ThenotsoSneakyNinja said:


> WooooW She is preattyy  I'd would so hit that.
> 
> Don't care if she was a dude, that isn't what matters, what matter is shes happy and in the right body.



Doctors did an outstanding job with her, I wouldn't care either.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 3, 2009)

Poor *guy *is mentally ill.

Interesting how they didn't treat *him* as a mentally ill *boy* and took him to a psychologist.

....Time to get flamed by Libtards.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 3, 2009)

Shit......



He's pretty.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah...  I wouldnt want to find one of those on the street or in da neighborhood.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 3, 2009)

saprobe said:


> I wonder if she can grow a beard.
> 
> I can't believe this thread hasn't died yet.



No she can't. Those natural hormones are stopped somehow. Don't know exactly how but I do know they stop that. 

Otherwise that would really suck. Having to shave everyday like that. Say goodbye to staying at a guy's house for the night.



Byakuya said:


> Aww someone beat me to it.



My apologies.



Tseka said:


> Poor *guy *is mentally ill.
> 
> Interesting how they didn't treat *him* as a mentally ill *boy* and took him to a psychologist.
> 
> ....Time to get flamed by Libtards.



Why should we treat a girl as a boy?


----------



## Xion (Mar 3, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> No she can't. Those natural hormones are stopped somehow. Don't know exactly how but I do know they stop that.
> 
> Otherwise that would really suck. Having to shave everyday like that. Say goodbye to staying at a guy's house for the night.



The hormones do very little to that actually.

It's all about when they are started to prevent puberty, otherwise years of electrolysis for fun. Yay?


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 3, 2009)

Xion said:


> The hormones do very little to that actually.
> 
> It's all about when they are started to prevent puberty, otherwise years of electrolysis for fun. Yay?



Really? Hmmm...


But puberty is prevented anyway so she can't grow a beard right?


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn I would still hit that though.It would be a little weird but fuck it.


----------



## Xion (Mar 3, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> Really? Hmmm...
> 
> 
> But puberty is prevented anyway so she can't grow a beard right?



Maybe...

Who knows when they were started. Probably before puberty though by the looks of it. Which, in that case, then probably not.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 3, 2009)

Xion said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Who knows when they were started. Probably before puberty though by the looks of it. Which, in that case, then probably not.



They started when she was 12 so I'm guessing she hadn't hit puberty.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2009)

Dark Plague said:


> I'd never understand what it's like to be so ignorant, it just doesn't seem possible, to not even be able to do the slightest bit of research...
> 
> Good luck to you though.


Your born ignorant, and grow out of it. 

Slightest bit of research on what? mental illness?

That's all this comes off as, or simply the desire to be the other gender which I can understand, but actually having the feeling of being another gender doesn't at all seem possible, the hormones and sex change seem like a pseudo way to feel like another gender though.

I support transsexuals though, I'm pro-self mutilation, you should be allowed to do with your body as you please. Suicide, sex change, steroids, mechanical enhancments, etc, as long as it doesn't harm others.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 4, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Your born ignorant, and grow out of it.
> 
> Slightest bit of research on what? mental illness?
> 
> ...



You haven't exactly brought forth any arguments, so I'll dismiss this a bigoted bullshit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> You haven't exactly brought forth any arguments, so I'll dismiss this a bigoted bullshit.


There isn't anything to argue, I support it.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 4, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> There isn't anything to argue, I support it.



Yes, crawl back into the hole you came from


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> Yes, crawl back into the hole you came from



Now I don't know if your for it, or against it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 5, 2009)

I wonder if getting my penis surgically enlarged would be covered under my insurance? I mean its obvious that I was meant to have a 15 inch penis.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I wonder if getting my penis surgically enlarged would be covered under my insurance? I mean its obvious that I was meant to have a 15 inch penis.



Does your lack of 15 inch penis cause psychological damage?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 5, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Does your lack of 15 inch penis cause psychological damage?



Yes. It affects my social habits. I have a hard time talking to my peers.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Yes. It affects my social habits. I have a hard time talking to my peers.



I think you could be able to get it on the NHS (British health service) then.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 5, 2009)

excellent trap


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Mar 5, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> Yes. It affects my social habits. I have a hard time talking to my peers.



Does that mean all your peers have penises similar to that size.


----------



## Eleven (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol I like how she's now goging to seduce other dudes with skimpy little dresses.


----------

